# Some of my tanks



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi all Most of you have heard from me in the piranha side, but here are a a few of my tanks that i have set up.

View attachment 43146

my turtles

View attachment 43147

one of my little ones

View attachment 43148

my dragon fish at 10"

View attachment 43149

one of my p's in their old 55g home about amonth ago

I have more tanks and more fish now, but haven't taken any pics of them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like those turtles 
got a full tank shot


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

are those dragon fish cool... i luv the turtles. nice tanks.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

View attachment 43154

heres a front view

View attachment 43156

the two sunbathers dreaming of being superman. LOL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow those turtles must love it in there


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

oh yeah, i put in the guppies cause i had no where else to really put them and out of the 4 i have 3 left, LOL the biggest had a live snack. It's only a 10g for now, as soon as i free up the other 55, when my 250 is set up i plan on giving them the 55g, And more ground to crawl on. so they should be happy, i got them about a week ago for free from work, they were too small to sell and a customer brought them in cause she didn't want them. I love working at a pet store in the fish/reptile side.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nice setups


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those turtles have nothing to complain about, great job


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I try to make all my fish and reptiles as comfertable as possible, it is my hobby. I would want a half ass house, i would want it all, so i try to give it to them even as animals. I am picking up a 20L turtle tank tomorrow from my coworker for $10, it hasa hole on one end for a normal filter to make it at a water level instead of a water fall. It's made by All-Glass, so now that ima have a 10 free, What to put in it????


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

guppies...... lol noooooo Dwarf puffers.


----------

